# a couple of questions



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

I went off my PPI today just because I think I should take a break from it. I want to try control it with diet. It wont be easy and I might be setting myself up for alot of pain & suffering but I have to give it a shot.What I would like to know is what kind of spices do you use to season chicken, pork chops, etc.What kind of salad dressing do you use. I like the vinaigrettes but they might cause extra acid but I'm not too sure I can handle the cream dressing like ranch & cucumbers either.I dont want to be eating food that has no taste either, thats why I'm asking for ideas as to what to use to season food.Thanks and wish me all luck with this new diet.


----------



## GurgleGut (Dec 2, 2001)

I make my own salad dressings with olive oil, basel, ginger, a touch of brown sugar and a citrus like fresh mandarin juice or lemon juice.For chicken and pork I use basel, cracked black pepper, rosemary (especially on the pork) ginger, soy sauce, red peppers etc. Any of those things can be applied to the food to make it more interesting. It is funny, I can eat hot chilis but I can't have garlic, so some of these things might not work for you. I find that eating rice is very helpful, eating small meals and taking most of the fat out of my diet. Good luck and I hope that it works for you!


----------

